# Marinated and smoked alligator



## rrrrowsdower (Nov 18, 2013)

Over the weekend I finally had the opportunity to cook up some alligator (been dying to cook some for years). I bought the meat at a local cajun meat store, it was pre-marinated so we just threw it on with no preparation needed. Also we fried some "cajun alligator bites". Spicy! Here are the pics:













20131116_114743.jpg



__ rrrrowsdower
__ Nov 18, 2013


















20131117_175847.jpg



__ rrrrowsdower
__ Nov 18, 2013


















20131117_182115.jpg



__ rrrrowsdower
__ Nov 18, 2013


















20131117_184056.jpg



__ rrrrowsdower
__ Nov 18, 2013


















20131117_185747.jpg



__ rrrrowsdower
__ Nov 18, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks tasty!


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 18, 2013)

Fantastic!!!!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE smoked alligator!!!! (I think I have that in my signature photos here).

Regardless, that's what I'm doing again on Thanksgiving, as it was soooooooooooooooooo amazingly good!

Yours looks wonderful too!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## rrrrowsdower (Nov 20, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Fantastic!!!!
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE smoked alligator!!!! (I think I have that in my signature photos here).
> 
> ...


Wow that smoked alligator with pumpkin and ginger pasta looks pretty amazing.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you Rrrrowsdower!! It was such a treat! Your meat looked wonderful too!!! Happy midweek! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 22, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Fantastic!!!!
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE smoked alligator!!!! (I think I have that in my signature photos here).
> 
> ...


Leah,

how long are you smoking the gator and octopouse? temp?, two of my other favorites

tom


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Tom!

The alligator gets smoked just 25 minutes, and that thread should be around in the non-fish seafood section I believe, with the details.

And there's an octopus thread there too, which I posted yesterday, and so yesterday's octopus got smoked just 15 minutes and it was really moist and wonderful! Hopefully that helps.

Your penchant for exotic food is terrific!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 22, 2013)

thanks!!
i will try to look them up. i come from a family that i was 20 something before i realised sardines, mackerel, smelt and calamari etc. was not a "normal" meal. my boys at 2-3 were eating fresh shucked oysters with me and now at 30 eat everything. i struggle with octopous (getting tender) so again thanks for the input. love to meet other eaters!! see you are off the east coast, i am origionaly from the far, far norteast of NY and missspent youth in the SF bay area BUT on the coast for frsh fish that you are privy for now it is at least a two hr drive.

tom


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Tom! Your upbringing indeed sounded delicious! Oddly I too requested exotic fare when just a child, although my siblings did not. That's fantastic that you exposed your own children to gourmet goods and being "open" to trying new things.

Here's to fabulous eating and for all!!!! Happy Saturday!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

